# Can you ovulate with HCG still in your system?



## Kyliem87

So I'm really confused ladies!

I had a D&E on Friday 17th January at 5pm (so quite late in the day). I've been testing with HPTs and OPKs trying to get them down to negative. On Tuesday before my D&E (14th) my levels were 8960 and on the 12th were 6600 so they were still rising. I'm assuming by the time Friday came around they were 10,000+ but not sure

On Monday 20th digi read '2-3' and on Wednesday it read '1-2' which I've read means HCG is below 200 (this was taken with afternoon pee so not FMU)

My OPKs had begun to go negative then tonight at 6pm suddenly a blazing +! Do you think I could be ovulating (or my body is trying to) or do you think it is still from the lost pregnancy? It's confusing me so much!

Top 2 are from yesterday clearly showing negative
Bottom 2 are from today
Very bottom is 6pm

Thank you :flow:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AJR14

I don't think you're ovulating. Your hCG would need to be below 5. Your body is going through a lot, it will take a bit for your hormones to get back to the normal.


----------



## kdwbaby4

according to my OB's, no you can't ovulate with residual HCG in your system. 

I had a d&c at the end of october and got positive pregnancy tests and opks until 9.5 weeks afterwards... it was incredibly frustrating and a very grueling process b.c my dr told me I couldn't get pregnant (ovulate) until my HCG was down to 5 or below. Finally a long 10.5 weeks after my d&c, I finally had my first AF, negative tests and negative opks. I ovulated 14 days later.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Is your pregnancy test negative now Hun? 

I had a mmc and passed everything naturally almost 3 weeks ago. I was also watching opks and hpt to get them back to negative so I could opk to see when I would ovulate straight away. My hpt went negative quickly within days but my opks have never gone completely negative, they have a faint to medium line on them all of the time. 

I've asked loads of ladies on here and some think it must be lh in my body and other are sure it's left over hcg on the opks. Anyway I've realised that all bets are off after a mc unfortunately, it's just so hard to tell. If you want to ttc straight away I'd say dtd I case this is your positive opk!! The fact that the line has suddenly got much darker makes me think you are ovulating!! Loads of ladies have ovulated very quickly after mc, even though its more common to take longer than normal.

As for me, my opks still show a line, normally I'd ovulate early next week and I obviously didn't want to assume I would but bang on time I've had ewcm and cervix is high. So I reckon I probably am going to ovulate soon. Now to get pregnant!!

Good luck xxx


----------



## CastawayBride

Neither my HPT or my OPKs went negative until I had my period. It truly can be so hard after a miscarriage, it takes a lot for our bodies to bounce back...hang in there!


----------



## Rickles

It took 3.5 weeks for my tests to go negative - I had bloods done at that time as consultant was a tiny bit concerned and HCG was 25. 3 days later I got AF - bang on when I would have expected it - 29 days after D&C. I have been doing OPKs this month and got a smiley on schedule but my SIL says I still might not have ovulated - could just be a hormone surge... so our bodies are complicated.

I think you can ovulate before AF as many women get pregnant before getting another AF - however if you have been testing as much as you have - I would say your HCG is just dropping - it's crap but be patient - I didn't do the first test until 3 weeks later. xx


----------



## Kyliem87

Thank you ladies :flow:

Well my HPTs are negative and my HPTs were negative before my OPK's. Since the "positive" looking OPK they've steadily reduced as they would have done if it was just a normal ovulating month lol (pic attached) so I really don't know. I guess time will tell. The good thing is is a week from the D&C my hormone levels are back to below pregnancy levels so whatever happens if I get another positive HPT it's a true reading :) I am going to still test once a day and if I get a line we will BD more

We live 40+ miles away from each other so timing BD'ing is hard! We move in together at the end of Feb so will be a lot easier then and hopefully by then I will have had a cycle

:flower:


----------



## Kyliem87

OPKs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CastawayBride

Kyliem87 said:



> OPKs

I am no help here, they all look positive to me! ha ha ha

I use a CBFM so no experience but wish you the best of luck!! :thumbup:


----------

